# lost empathy



## dor (Mar 23, 2011)

i feel angry. i don't care about what people's struggles are and especially my own. i posted something about socializing before and i don't even think i want to do that anymore. i just think of people as future sex partner prey. bpd personality crap. i'm embarrassed. What the FCK do i do??


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

That sounds alot like me. I guess when you do talk to people, really focus on their feelings, and also yours. Try to feel those feelings of empathy. I'm in the same boat though and have been struggling with this now for awhile.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've lost empathy too, I know it's still there but I don't feel it anymore. All that's left is basic survival instincts with an awareness that there was once so much more.


----------



## blastedbrainfog (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear that you feel that way.

If it's any consolation, I went through a similar phase when my DP was at its worst about a year and a half ago, but it slowly passed.

I think it's important that you recognize those things that you are "feeling"- anger and embarrasment. I'd say this is actually a good sign, better than feeling nothing. The shame is a way for your core self to express itself towards your current thoughts. You are NOT a bad person, you are just in a really bad mental place that you don't know how to cope with... yet.

Objectifying people as sexual objects is quite common for someone going through this trauma. It's a refuge for the mind when everything else SUCKS. Sex might not even feel good at this time, but it's so encoded into our selves that it still has some desirability.

There is no magic bullet cure, but reassure yourself as much as possible that you're not alone, you shouldn't feel ashamed, and that you WILL recover.


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I've lost empathy too, I know it's still there but I don't feel it anymore. All that's left is basic survival instincts with an awareness that there was once so much more.


....me too. Its dehumanizing.


----------

